# Study abroad in Italy plus other info



## vigici (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok, so I was born in Dominican Republic, but I am a permanent resident in the U.S. I plan to study abroad (hopefully) in Italy spring 2015. I would be in my 3rd year of college, right now I'm a freshman. I know it's a long time from now, but I want to learn all that I can now so that I will be prepared with little surprises. 

I know that I need a visa, which will be provided when and if I am accepted by the Italian university that I apply to. I also know that I need to have the proper funds available before my departure. I plan to stay for a year, if possible, to complete two semesters there. It would be ideal if I could also work during the summer, but I know it's probably not going to be possible since I would only be there as a student. 

My question is, what do I need to know to be prepared (besides the language and customs) to spend a year there? Is there a possibility for a job or an internship so that I may build connections there? I do wish to move there some day and want to experience living there as a student first to be sure of my decision. AND I know it's extremely difficult to obtain a work visa or residency, I would imagine it would be more difficult considering I am from Dominican Republic (not exactly up there with the USA, I guess). 

Thank you in advance for any advice and be as realistic as you need to be!


----------

